

Drugs Aim to Make Several Types of Cancer Self-Destruct - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/23/health/new-drugs-aim-to-make-cells-destroy-cancer.html?hp&pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
carbocation
The article was a bit light on details, but it's always exciting to see
genetics-driven research (I am quite biased in this regard). I believe [1] is
the compound they were discussing. I looked for trials with this compound on
clinicaltrials.gov but found none. At this point I suspect that the NYT
article conflated the HDM2 inhibitor with compound AT-406 [2], but I don't
know (and this is well outside of my field).

[1] = <http://www.ascenta.com/development/index.php#hdm2>

[2] = <http://www.ascenta.com/development/index.php#at406>

------
ximeng
Another recent cancer story from the BBC:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-20795977>

